# Bakfiets



## BalkanExpress (23 May 2020)

Not my usual thing, but we have just acquired this







This is a first toe in the water to see if we can/will go carless. I'd have splashed on an electric assist Bullitt with e assist and a gates drive but instead we have the a "pre-loved" agricultural beast. Three speed rear derailleur, band brakes including foot actuation for the rear, interesting V brake parking brake arrangement using a thumb shifter, and a possibility of instant death. Thus far I have adjusted the front bands so that hopefully it stops in a straightish line rather than veering off into traffic


----------



## Specialeyes (23 May 2020)

That is tremendous! Very wise to wait until the kids are too old to need to be carried


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2020)

Anything over 12mph and they become nervous/twitchy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Not my usual thing, but we have just acquired this
> 
> View attachment 524276
> 
> ...



Awesome. Being car free is easier than people think: you'll be amazed at what you can carry in a Bakfiets. 

I recommend a large blanket and a rope to hold stuff down...


----------



## BalkanExpress (23 May 2020)

O


classic33 said:


> Anything over 12mph and they become nervous/twitchy.



This far anything over walking pace and it is a bit nervous . 

The band brakes are...interesting a light touch is required as they are grabby rather than progressive. Also if not set up properly they tend to pull the box to one side, which is a bit disturbing


----------



## BalkanExpress (23 May 2020)

Specialeyes said:


> That is tremendous! Very wise to wait until the kids are too old to need to be carried



The cunning part of the plan is that they may now learn to be ready to go out on time, rather than ask me for a lift in the car.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (23 May 2020)

That is so cool. What are the gears like? Low, lower, really low? Or does it follow the rule that the heavier a bike is, the higher the gears?


----------



## BalkanExpress (23 May 2020)

Hugh Manatee said:


> That is so cool. What are the gears like? Low, lower, really low? Or does it follow the rule that the heavier a bike is, the higher the gears?



So far the 3 gears are, working, sort of working and drops off the chainring. I’m sure i’ll Sort them out on the end


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> The cunning part of the plan is that they may now learn to be ready to go out on time, rather than ask me for a lift in the car.



Yup, true independence is knowing what time the train leaves* instead of relying on your parents to take you. Our kids have much more freedom to go where they want, roughly when they want, than their peers.

Which reminds me, I'm not sure where they are right now...

*_Or just cycling, obviously_


----------



## tom73 (24 May 2020)

Love it I'd happily have one just no room at the moment Mrs 73 is ok with bikes around the place inc her's but i'm not pushing it 
How do you steer a thing like that ? 
Reminds me my Grandfather long before i was born once sold home made ice cream on a bike a bit like that. 
Until someone grassed him up for not having a sink


----------



## BalkanExpress (24 May 2020)

tom73 said:


> Love it I'd happily have one just no room at the moment Mrs 73 is ok with bikes around the place inc her's but i'm not pushing it
> How do you steer a thing like that ?
> Reminds me my Grandfather long before i was born once sold home made ice cream on a bike a bit like that.
> Until someone grassed him up for not having a sink



To steer. the wheels are fixed and the box pivots, so you push/pull the bar in the required direction. This takes a bit of getting used to * and as @classic33 has said the faster you go the twitchier it gets. Plus, the rear keeps going straight on especially if you try and turn sharply.

*I have not got used to it yet


----------



## tom73 (24 May 2020)

Like the sound of one even better


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2020)

tom73 said:


> Like the sound of one even better


Wait until you're on one and approaching the 10mph mark, then see if you still like sound of it.


----------



## tom73 (25 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Wait until you're on one and approaching the 10mph mark, then see if you still like sound of it.


All adds to the fun


----------



## Boopop (12 Jan 2021)

How has it gone @BalkanExpress ?


----------



## BalkanExpress (12 Jan 2021)

Boopop said:


> How has it gone @BalkanExpress ?



Not as well as I had hoped. It's had a bit of use but had proven to be a fairly unreliable dog...which is what you get when you buy the cheapest old monster on the market as an experiment (we picked this one up for around 100 quid). 

My cunning plan is to try and upgrade, by convincing the family that a nicer one will be so much better, as in easier to steer and stops in a straight line


----------

